# VR6 rotrex supercharger feedback?



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

so ive been reading up on these rotrex superchargers stormdevelopments offers them, i was wondering if anyone is runnng this how was the instal (DIY) and whats is peoples feedback of these things thanks!


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

i think i have seen 1 vr with a rotrex. i am also very interested, as i have read some stuff that made it seem like the rotrex s/c's were far superior to the vortech units...


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: VR6 rotrex supercharger feedback? (sgt snuffles)*

there are some people in the UK and Europe with them, not many over here, EIP tried a few older units back in the day, most people here stick with the vortec units. heres a link to a few: http://www.the-corrado.net/for...1910d
also checked out Verdict motorsports, they have a cogged Vortec setup, for both the V1 and V9 chargers: http://shop.verdictmotorsports...Id=13
the V1 T-trim is capable of 55k RPMS and 26PSI.


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

alright thanks, but i really wanna run this rotrex, they have kits forsale its just a matter of ordering oneand these things sound mean, www.************** and type in rotrex. also less power drain due to the roller bearings and selfcoainting oil so to speak kidna like a procharger but better


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*

giving this one a bump for more info.







how about running the larger c38 on a VR??


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

that'd be sick, heres the link since it wont let me type in a web page its www street fire . net type in rotrex its mean, TTT anyone with info on how to get one of these to the states?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRClownCar* »_giving this one a bump for more info.







how about running the larger c38 on a VR??

keep dreaming


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

so does anyone know if someone has a running rotrex on the tex?


----------



## Masta Flash (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*

I'll trade in my Stg 3 kit for this


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

yea these things are sick. im just gunna straight up call rotrex this spring and see what we can work out, if i can get something going ill be making a thread about these things


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*

my old sc rotrex engine on www street fire . net 
can recomend rotrex chargers!
sp30 94 were good up to 20psi



_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 7:42 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## kadscvr6 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: VR6 rotrex supercharger feedback? (sgt snuffles)*

there are a few people in the UK running these chargers, one guy is running a c30-94 with some major engine internal work and he's currently running 22psi = 420bhp







i'm going for a milder 15psi of charge, but that will give me about 350bhp


----------



## Masta Flash (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_my old sc rotrex engine on www street fire . net 
can recomend rotrex chargers!
sp30 94 were good up to 20psi
_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 7:42 AM 2-7-2008_


any pics of the engine bay?


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: VR6 rotrex supercharger feedback? (kadscvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kadscvr6* »_one guy is running a c30-94 with some major engine internal work and he's currently running 22psi = 420bhp









That isn't what it made on the rolling road day


----------



## kadscvr6 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: VR6 rotrex supercharger feedback? (sgt snuffles)*

yeh that is true kev, but i'm sure alex will get it all sorted for the next time.


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

vr6 nitrous thats your car on street fire? thats what inspired me to get a rotrex. could you lead me the way in where to pick one up with bracket and all?


----------



## kadscvr6 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*

here ya go, http://r-techs.dk/en/supercharger-27/


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgt snuffles* »_vr6 nitrous thats your car on street fire? thats what inspired me to get a rotrex. could you lead me the way in where to pick one up with bracket and all?

yep it was my old engine ,custom made bracket


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

i had a rotrex on my G60 rado a LONG time ago. blew up twice. 
if they still have them, i am sure they are better now.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

they arent bad but its the inital price of one of them and then you still need to make it work. not many DIY'ers in here with that kinda fundage.


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

very true, im starting to realize its outta my range, but damn do i wanna do it! these thigns sounds nasty!


----------



## ccrracing (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*

Hi
We have developed a complete rotrex bolt-on kit for the VR6.
Stage 1 is approx 240 hp and stage 2 is approx 300 hp. The installation can be done by trained DYI people. The kit comes with a installation guide on CD rom. Software is not included in the kit, but we can offer different kind of solutions.
Let me know if you have further questions
best regards
Christian


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (ccrracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccrracing* »_ Software is not included in the kit, but we can offer different kind of solutions.


What kind of solutions do you offer?


----------



## ccrracing (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: VR6 rotrex supercharger feedback? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hi
We can supply the AEM Fuel/ignition controller together with the kit. This will give you full control on the fuel, ignition and maf sensor signal.

Best regards
Christian


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

well what im looking on is a simple kit like vf offers, but i like the way these things sound i like the idea of roller bearings and so on. so like someting with a bracket oiling system (since i believe they all run off their own oiling system? somewaht like a procharger) and maybe a simple chip if c2 makes something close or get it custom 
thanks, shawn


----------



## ccrracing (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*

then I will recommend to get a custom remap

br
Christian


----------



## hatemenow (May 16, 2007)

http://www.activeautowerke.com...enu=6
These guys should be able to help people out with the SC...BMW but they are the providers for rotrex in the states..


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

alright thanks ccracing, could you possibly pm me a contact so i can get ahold of you this spring. thanks


----------



## Ramstorm (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm very impressed with my Rotrex kit and after re map on the dyno, 332.4 BHP with the meth injection live. Before meth was turned on 310 BHP.


----------

